# after 6 months of covid and chaos how have you changed your preps?



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

So its been about 6 months since the craziness of covid and everything else started. With that in mind how do you think you fared with your preps and where and how are you going to make changes to your preps now?

For me I had plenty of soap, bleach TP and paper towels. I have more ammo then I can store so I am good there thanks to me sitting at my dillion most of April loading until I was running out of composites (I did not think I would ever do that.) I had plenty of food, but realized my rotation system was not as good as it should have been so that is something I am working on. I want to expand my garden but it was enough to provide some food but not 100% sustainable. My biggest issue was lack of practical storage places. So that's something I will be working on. Another thing is to get more drill bits and saw blades as I realized I did not have as many extra as I thought I did. While my ducks and chickens provided a lot of eggs for me I want to add a quail cage so I can have a meat bird that can reproduce quickly, even though I never ran out of meat or had to buy any during the last 6 months its something I should plan on. As while I got lucky and got 2 pigs this spring and traded for 2 lambs those are not things I can count on every year and i have a feeling most animals will be over hunted in a true shtf situation. 

Lastly as work ramps back up I have to think about how I have to travel to the San Francisco bay area for work a fair amount so I need have my place there well stocked and create a better plan should I be stuck there then to get back home asap. As when there where all the protest and riots that might not always be possible. Luckily I think I have some time to work on this one.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Fitness, had to lose some lbs because all the gear in the world won't help me if I can't carry it or live long enough to use it. Still need to lose more. Had a lot on hand at the start so just bought some more canning jars and beefed up my seed bank for the garden. Planted a bigger garden. One thing I do need to do is research what I can grow in the fall as i live on the West Coast and am lucky to not have harsh winters just very wet ones. Kale is a no brainier but in need more ideas.

In for a long haul I am afraid.

Godspeed.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Toilet paper.

My eyes were opened when I realized the value of...toilet paper.

I intend to invest heavily in toilet paper and will literally rake people over the coals when it comes to bartering with it. What do I want for this roll of unopened toilet paper? Well, that 20 lb smoked ham will do....or 5 cans of that coffee you got there. 

Seriously though.....toilet paper.

Who knew?

Sarc off. 

I haven't changed much. I did learn just how unprepared most are.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Double post. oops.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Need to increase my booze supply. Way underestimated wifeys usage. :tango_face_wink: Otherwise TP for same reason.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Canning supplies. I have plenty for this year and most likely next, but lids are at a premium around here.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Water procurement, treatment and storage were the weaknesses I noticed. Other than that, it's business as usual.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Water procurement, treatment and storage were the weaknesses I noticed. Other than that, it's business as usual.


I'm assuming you have city water?


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I’ve always joked about TP... no one is laughing now. 

Bullets ... more bullets.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Robie said:


> I'm assuming you have city water?


You know what they say about the word _assume_. :tango_face_wink:

But, yes........ you assume correct. But that doesn't mean I had to H2O preps at the first of the year. It simply means I've upped my game in that area. I now how plenty of ways to procure, treat and store water. Not that I don't have any stored ATM.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Piratesailor said:


> I've always joked about TP... no one is laughing now.
> 
> Bullets ... more bullets.


Now it's the 3B's + TP

Beans, bullets, band-aids...and toilet paper.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I drastically underestimated the huge number of sheep that exist so I have added a number of Captive Bolt Pistols (Anton Chigurh of No Country For Old Men Fame) to my stores. It will be way more satisfying to kill these sheep up close and personal. (Slippy flips a coin and says "Call It".) :vs_laugh:


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> You know what they say about the word _assume_. :tango_face_wink:
> 
> But, yes........ you assume correct. But that doesn't mean I had to H2O preps at the first of the year. It simply means I've upped my game in that area. I now how plenty of ways to procure, treat and store water. Not that I don't have any stored ATM.


Always a smart ass.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I've got more money for preps because I haven't been to the hair salon or nail hut in a dog's age. I've learned to cut and color my own hair and do my own mannies and peddies. I'm now the resident hair stylist for both the ladies and men here. 

I'm still putting stuff back every time I go shopping. Still trying to learn as much as possible about growing things on the internet. I need to spend more time at the range now that it's reopened. I'm concerned it'll close again in another month or so.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Annie said:


> I've got more money for preps because I haven't been to the hair salon or nail hut in a dog's age. I've learned to cut and color my own hair and do my own mannies and peddies. I'm now the resident hair stylist for both the ladies and men here.
> 
> I'm still putting stuff back every time I go shopping. Still trying to learn as much as possible about growing things on the internet. I need to spend more time at the range now that it's reopened. I'm concerned it'll close again in another month or so.


I wish you would start a thread about being a gun owner in New Jersey and the hoops you have to jump through to go to the range, get a CC permit, buy ammo, buy a firearm etc etc.

Don't mean to put you on the spot but would like to know.

Thanks Annie!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I wish you would start a thread about being a gun owner in New Jersey and the hoops you have to jump through to go to the range, get a CC permit, buy ammo, buy a firearm etc etc.
> 
> Don't mean to put you on the spot but would like to know.
> 
> Thanks Annie!


My Vietnam vet buddy Ricekila over on the other site has been through that too.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Haven't changed anything. I prep for MUCH worse than this.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

It was just business as usual around the farm.
TP? The wife has been on auto-fill with Amazon for a case of TP and a case of paper towels per month, for several years. It comes automatically.
In fact, she had to cancel that, because the 12X18 foot shed we use for holding supplies and animal feed was getting over full.

She did decide to increase the food staples supply above the current year or two.
Our water comes from a well in the front yard, unless the Florida Aquafer runs dry we are set.

Quarantine? We never go anywhere, any way. Although the barber shop in town being closed had me seriously considering using the dog clippers.

Nope, The Rona did not really affect us at all. Our County Commission mandated mask wear, but very few of us out here in the rural part of the county did so. I did not, and will not, comply.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Before COV19 we had all the firearms and ammo we wanted. COV19 was used to fire up current anti American groups in this country. I dove back in and did some selective shopping and still am. Other than home schooling a few issue with Payton's Doctors appointment and the shutting down of PT/OT for 4 plus months . Life is pretty much normal here. No trailers full of dead bodies, the hospitals are pretty much empty.


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

from what I've seen... I trust people alot less
i've seen that when things get tough... all civility and rule following ends..
its every man for himself at costco... people fighting in the tp line.. stealing out of each others carts...
no ammo anywhere..

when we move and relocate to the country once the kids leave the nest... 
it will be to try to isolate somewhere off the beaten path ... with water and land... and convince the wife guns and defense are ok!!
maybe with the kids gone.. .I wont have to hide the glock....


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

BamaDOC said:


> from what I've seen... I trust people alot less
> i've seen that when things get tough... all civility and rule following ends..
> its every man for himself at costco... people fighting in the tp line.. stealing out of each others carts...
> no ammo anywhere..
> ...


I once spent 6 weeks in Birmingham, temporary duty with Georgia Pacific. We moved everything out of the old warehouse that was not far from the airport into a brand new one in Midfield.
On the weekends, I toured around in the rental car they provided me.
The area up around Cullman looked interesting.
I found some covered bridges east of Cullman, too. Very cool.

During several Army reunions at Fort Benning, I ventured over into the area around Phenix City. It's kind of rural down that way, too.
I'm a life long Florida Boy, but there are two states that really speak to my soul - rural Georgia, and rural Alabama.

You live in God's Country - once you get out of the cities.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I bought a second freezer. I have increased my food stores and I am continuing to buy even more. Purchased more reloading components. I am stocking more spare parts for necessary equipment. As soon as the weather cools some I will be increasing the size of my solar panel array. Bought more gas cans and storing an additional 15 gallons. The SUV got new tires, battery, and all maintenance is completely up to date. Also spare filters and oil on the shelf.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Robie said:


> Always a smart ass.


Better'n being a dumb-butt. :devil:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Robie said:


> Toilet paper.
> 
> My eyes were opened when I realized the value of...toilet paper.
> 
> ...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I wish you would start a thread about being a gun owner in New Jersey and the hoops you have to jump through to go to the range, get a CC permit, buy ammo, buy a firearm etc etc.
> 
> Don't mean to put you on the spot but would like to know.
> 
> Thanks Annie!


It's going back a few years now and I don't think we're the norm, we just had a lazy and uncooperative clerk. But as I recall we got the usual background check. Also Hubs and I had to fill out a form which included the names of two different non-relatives who knew us and could vouch for us being good citizens and all.

We submitted that and the clerk told us not to get our fingerprints done until after she called us back. We waited and waited about two months I think, then I went back to her. She still hadn't processed the paperwork. So then I started calling every week to check in on her "progress." I think it was half a year (or maybe more I forget) when we finally got the go-ahead on the paperwork and at that point we were so late the application was almost expired, so we raced out to get fingerprinted in a hurry.

Unfortunately, the fingerprints happened to have our old address and we were in the process of moving. So when we got to the new town, we had to start all over again. The officer in our new town was much more together and we were ready with permits in a couple months. You need an additional permit for handguns. All together it took about a year.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

We haven't done anything different so far. Normal shopping, normal eating, growing the garden as usual...
However, we've spent a LOT less on gas each month! 
No commuting anymore for me! We're working from home the rest of the year, and I was told that my position would no longer be required physically at work - just periodically. So, there's goes a large portion of my stress - commuting. All good!
So, changes: setting up a permanent work office at home - getting a new desk, and hopefully pilfering many items from work to use at home.

Oh, we did get an extra pack of TP, when they were available again - but it wasn't like we had to buy it...No extra ammo, bought a new carry gun right before this started - no, didn't expect this, it was a birthday present. Also sold 2 previous unused carry guns in order to buy the new 1911 

Yes, I do fear it will get worse as we get closer to the election, and probably afterwards no matter which devil wins...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Chiefster23 said:


> I bought a second freezer.


I would if I could find one.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Annie said:


> It's going back a few years now and I don't think we're the norm, we just had a lazy and uncooperative clerk. But as I recall we got the usual background check. Also Hubs and I had to fill out a form which included the names of two different non-relatives who knew us and could vouch for us being good citizens and all.
> 
> We submitted that and the clerk told us not to get our fingerprints done until after she called us back. We waited and waited about two months I think, then I went back to her. She still hadn't processed the paperwork. So then I started calling every week to check in on her "progress." I think it was half a year (or maybe more I forget) when we finally got the go-ahead on the paperwork and at that point we were so late the application was almost expired, so we raced out to get fingerprinted in a hurry.
> 
> Unfortunately, the fingerprints happened to have our old address and we were in the process of moving. So when we got to the new town, we had to start all over again. The officer in our new town was much more together and we were ready with permits in a couple months. You need an additional permit for handguns. All together it took about a year.


Government is the problem, not the solution.

Thanks for the refresher!


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> I would if I could find one.


I got mine from walmart.com and they have freezers in stock on that sight right now.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Almost no change here, we are hermits like RPD, live out in the country on a private road, only one on it.

The only thing changed was the viewpoint on intrum food storage not LT stuff of which I have plenty.

Target now is to have 2 years worth that is not prepped for LTS, that will be on constant rotation, FIFO.

I have enough TP, only bought to replace the ones we finished using used since the first of the year.

I guess there is enough stored to go 5-6 years.

Will buy another case or two when the right brand one shows up again.

Ammo and guns? never gave it a thought.

Sanitizer? had little to start, but had the precursors to make plenty, just finished a batch before posting this.

It is a hell of a lot stronger than commercial ones @ 70%, mine runs 90%.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> I would if I could find one.


A few years back, a friend was getting rid of a nearly new efficient freezer ( big one $150 USD) . I bought it. The older working chest freezer got cleaned and stored. I hope to have it filled with produce and venison/fish this fall. Both freezers are ~ 15 cu ft I think.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> A few years back, a friend was getting rid of a nearly new efficient freezer ( big one $150 USD) . I bought it. The older working chest freezer got cleaned and stored. I hope to have it filled with produce and venison/fish this fall. Both freezers are ~ 15 cu ft I think.


 Test it good before you plan fill it. they tend to go bad sitting.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Annie said:


> It's going back a few years now and I don't think we're the norm, we just had a lazy and uncooperative clerk. But as I recall we got the usual background check. Also Hubs and I had to fill out a form which included the names of two different non-relatives who knew us and could vouch for us being good citizens and all.
> 
> We submitted that and the clerk told us not to get our fingerprints done until after she called us back. We waited and waited about two months I think, then I went back to her. She still hadn't processed the paperwork. So then I started calling every week to check in on her "progress." I think it was half a year (or maybe more I forget) when we finally got the go-ahead on the paperwork and at that point we were so late the application was almost expired, so we raced out to get fingerprinted in a hurry.
> 
> Unfortunately, the fingerprints happened to have our old address and we were in the process of moving. So when we got to the new town, we had to start all over again. The officer in our new town was much more together and we were ready with permits in a couple months. You need an additional permit for handguns. All together it took about a year.


In Lincoln County, Washington, I applied and my permit came in the mail in three days.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

My food storage essentially doubled since my wife passed but I am putting more of both canned goods and dry goods in stock. Rethinking my short term internal security. Personally there will be some moves made in the next year or so but none of this really has anything to do with the China bug. Besides adding more masks to the inventory and two more weapons, it's been business as usual for me, or, as usual as business will get these days. As my old buddy @Slippy says, the world has done gone stupid ass crazy.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

TP.. bullets.... as I’ve already said. 

I do think that I need to increase my dry stores (beans, flower, etc). We have two freezers and a whole how genset but we know that only last just so long. Push comes to shove we have 3-6 months of food, unless the kids descend on us..then maybe a day or two.  

Water and shelter and security is not an issue. I’d say we need to look at food... and look hard before 11/3 because on 11/4 I think the world will go nuts when Trump wins.

And even if he doesn’t I think the US will still go nuts.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

paulag1955 said:


> In Lincoln County, Washington, I applied and my permit came in the mail in three days.


I am happy for you.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Annie said:


> I am happy for you.


Lincoln County is a glorious place. 4.4 people per square mile. Lot's of dry land wheat farming. A sheriff who refuses to enforce oppressive gun laws. It would be perfect if there were no rattlesnakes.


----------

